# Product Ideas for bakery



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Alright guys I’m trying to narrow down my menu right now at our bakery. I’m looking for items that are big sellers something that requires little production time and can be produced in large batches and kept on hands at all times. Ideas? Go?..


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

So you're trying to "narrow down" your pre-existing menu? Or are you looking for new items?
Either way, without knowing the concept, I would say baked goods that have or retain little moisture (something like Biscotti?) would be what you're looking for.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Think about the area you are in, who are you selling to? 

Lots of parents with young kids coming in and out? Cake pops, shortbread cookies with sprinkles
More of a breakfast crowd? College kids? Muffins, breakfast sandwiches, grab and go items.

Figure out who you want to sell to, then we can be a bit more helpful.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno....

It’s kind of like that old saying “ if you have to ask how much a Rolls Royce costs, you can’t afford it”..

The o.p’s request is very, very broad, and yet is extremely conducive to running a profitable business.

I dunno, I just dunno....


----------



## Ryan Fleischhacker (Nov 2, 2018)

What type of value are you looking to bring your customers? 

You need to do more market research to identify why your customers come to you. 

From there it would be easier to digest the question so you can focus on products that the clientele can not get any where else or need as an impulse / add on at the register... you could even use these items as a "freebie" to ensure loyalty. 

I would suggest healthy dog treats or energy bites 
* If you have a dispenser out side people can buy the product 24/7 when they walk the dog or pass by. 
* Just because you are not "open" does not mean you can't bring more value to the consumer. 
* You can incorporate the product with a social mission that would directly impact the community... (Take a selfie and post campaign to link social media too). 
-> Dog treat x% of proceeds go to the local animal shelter. 
-> Energy Bite x% of proceed go to the local homeless shelter.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ummm... Ryan,

This forum is for professionals only. People who have “ skin in the game”.

If a bakery ever did produce doggie treats, they would never be associated with dog food. Separate branding, M’kay? Would you buy your mother a birthday cake from a bakery that produced dog food?
B.t.w., bakeries make their money with wholesale, retail rarely breaks even.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with all of the above, and really the people you should be asking this question to are your customers. You don't have to literally "ask" them either. They give you clues all the time. Like, what are they buying? What do they ask the salespeople? For instance, the customer asks...."Do you have any.......?". What part of town are you in? What kind of people come into the place mostly? Workers from nearby buildings? Tourists walking the street? Do you sell more breakfast pastries or dessert items? Breads? Cakes? 

I'm a moderator of this forum, and honestly, I'm in a bit of quandary here. Obviously you work in a bakery, so that technically makes you a "pro", since you're getting paid to do this work. But I know you really aren't a pro yet in the experience sense of the word because you are asking questions that are very basic which pros have a good deal of knowledge about. We are glad to share this knowledge of course, but I think your questions might be better suited for the Culinary School forum, or the After Culinary School forum.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

serious cash cow....

ANZAC bisuits
these were made in the war using oatmeal golden syrup coconut down right simple fast and they have a great shelf life.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't know Foodpump, when I worked at Bouchon Bakery, we made dog treats. They were a very big seller and weren't cheap. It didn't turn anyone off from the other treats. But they did smell awful when they were baking.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Personally, I stand with chefpeon here. If you are narrowing down your existing product line, why would you not refer to your sales chart and reduce dying or dead items?


----------



## kashibaoshi (Jan 25, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> I agree with all of the above, and really the people you should be asking this question to are your customers. You don't have to literally "ask" them either. They give you clues all the time. Like, what are they buying? What do they ask the salespeople? For instance, the customer asks...."Do you have any.......?". What part of town are you in? What kind of people come into the place mostly? Workers from nearby buildings? Tourists walking the street? Do you sell more breakfast pastries or dessert items? Breads? Cakes?
> 
> I'm a moderator of this forum, and honestly, I'm in a bit of quandary here. Obviously you work in a bakery, so that technically makes you a "pro", since you're getting paid to do this work. But I know you really aren't a pro yet in the experience sense of the word because you are asking questions that are very basic which pros have a good deal of knowledge about. We are glad to share this knowledge of course, but I think your questions might be better suited for the Culinary School forum, or the After Culinary School forum.


Couldn't give a better answer than this.


----------

